# Latest restoration - Minoltas



## dxqcanada (Mar 22, 2014)

Both Minoltas came to me in non-working condition.
The Autocord is a combination of two parts cameras, the Minoltla-35 had a jammed shutter (bad curtains).
Both are now working cameras.

Griptac on the Autocord from cameraleather.com
The dark brown leatherette for the Minolta-35 I had to cut from a sheet.


----------



## limr (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2014)

I really like the gray color on the Autocord.. When I was a kid, I wanted one of the "Baby Rollei" twin lens reflex cameras. I used to look at an old photo catalog that had a gray one, and a section on it and the "super-slide" format...this gray TLR reminds me of that gray baby Rollei.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, that's were I got the inspiration to use that colour ... also the Yashica 44 is grey.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Yeah, that's were I got the inspiration to use that colour ... also the Yashica 44 is grey.



I think that using the gray color on the 4x4 cm-format TLR's might have been a very deliberate marketing decision to try and build some "out in public" grassroots awareness of the 4x4 "*superslide*" format among photo enthusiasts. For those not familiar with "superslide", it was 4x4 cm square format slides in standard 5x5cm slide mounts, the kind used for 35mm slides.

According to this photo.net article, the superslide offered an 86% bigger image are than 35mm slides...which is MUCH bigger.

4x4 'superslides' format - Photo.net Medium Format Forum


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 22, 2014)

When I had my Bronica SQ-A I shot half neg and half slide ... I do miss viewing 6x6 Kodachrome or Velvia, as the image is stunning to look at.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice!

Cameras back in the day had so much style........now they are drab nothing's or worse......a bloody phone.....YACK!


----------

